# Honoraries told to mind thier left and right of arc



## dapaterson (28 Sep 2006)

There's a new CANFORGEN out, reminding Honorary Colonels of what they are supposed to do (and not do).

Anyone know of what may have prompted this?

Text follows:

CANFORGEN 140/06 CDS 052/06 191137Z SEP 06

RELATION OF HONORARY APPOINTMENTS TO THE CHAIN OF COMMAND FOR OPERATIONAL ISSUES

UNCLASSIFIED

REFS: A. QR AND O ART 3.06 
B. QR AND O ART 3.07 
C. CFAO 3-4 
D. DIRECTOR SENIOR APPOINTMENTS BOOKLET - HONORARY APPOINTMENTS OF 
THE CANADIAN FORCES 

1.	I HAVE RECENTLY BECOME AWARE OF A NUMBER OF OCCASIONS ON WHICH HONORARY APPOINTMENTS HAVE ATTEMPTED TO INVOLVE THEMSELVES IN OPERATIONAL MATTERS WITH THEIR AFFILIATED UNITS 

2.	THE ROLE OF HONORARY APPOINTMENTS IS CLEARLY LAID OUT IN THE REFERENCES. OF NOTE IS THAT THE HONORARY IS SEEN TO BE THE GUARDIAN OF TRADITIONS AND HISTORY, PROMOTING THE UNIT S IDENTITY AND ETHOS, AND BEING AN ADVISOR TO THE COMMANDING OFFICER ON VIRTUALLY ALL ISSUES EXCLUDING OPERATIONS. SPECIFICALLY, THESE APPOINTMENTS: 

	A.	ARE UNPAID/VOLUNTARY IN NATURE 

	B.	DO NOT IN THEMSELVES CAUSE A PERSON TO BECOME A MEMBER OF THE CF 

	C.	DO NOT CONFER ANY AUTHORITY/RIGHT OF COMMAND 

3.	HONORARY RANK IS QUOTE HONORARY AND ADVISORY UNQUOTE. IT DOES NOT CONFER AUTHORITY OR COMMAND FUNCTION, EVEN IF THE HONORARY PREVIOUSLY HELD A SUBSTANTIVE RANK HIGHER THAN THAT OF THE COMMANDING OFFICER 

4.	AT ALL TIMES, BUT PARTICULARLY IN THIS CURRENT EXTENDED PERIOD OF INTENSE OPERATIONAL ACTIVITY, INTERFERENCE WITH THE CHAIN OF COMMAND ON OPERATIONAL ISSUES IS INAPPROPRIATE 

5.	ANY COMMANDING OFFICER RECEIVING ATTEMPTED DIRECTION FROM AN HONORARY APPOINTMENT ON OPERATIONAL ISSUES, REGARDLESS OF HOW WELL-INTENTIONED OR SEEMINGLY MUNDANE THEY MIGHT BE, ARE TO NOTIFY THEIR CHAIN OF COMMAND IMMEDIATELY. THE CHAIN OF COMMAND WILL BRING THE ISSUE TO THE OFFICE IN HIGHER CF HEADQUARTERS FOR ADVICE AND/OR DIRECTION


----------



## Remius (28 Sep 2006)

Who knows?  Could be anything.  Para 5 seems to offer a hint though.


----------



## Spr.Earl (3 Oct 2006)

They all mean well but I guess someone got a bee in their bonnet over some advice and complained I bet.


----------



## McG (3 Oct 2006)

. . . or someone pushed thier advise as something more authorative than it should be.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2006)

That's what happens when the Honorary colonel of a Rgiment is a former General who still thinks he's in command - I guess


----------

